# Ford 3000 Ned help with serial numbers



## Cavell491 (May 24, 2020)

Hello I bought a Ford 3000 and need to make some repairs 
The steering box seems to be damage 
I got what I think is the serial number of the tractor could somebody help me decipher them 
The numbers are 
6C166
D36
B*823747
In between the B and the 8 there is a star 
Thank you in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look through here.
https://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/codes_short2.html


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Does your tractor have a four cylinder engine or a three cylinder engine?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't blame you for wanting to ID it but those numbers don't compute for me.
If it was 6C16B it would make more sense and decipher as March 16 1966 afternoon shift.
Recheck that last digit. Could it be a B and not a 6?
What is wrong with your steering box?
Is it power or manual steering?
Ford used identical steering system on all those 3 cylinder tractors with wishbone style front end from 1965 through 1983 so the exact year is not too important.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The serial number starts with a B, that points to a tractor assembled at the Basildon plant in UK.
In the manuals section you find this:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-1000-series-identification.11/
which includes the scanned page I have attached.

The numbers do not look like they should, but that is not unusual. I am just guessing:
6C166 is 6C16B, and is the date code for the transmission; March 16, 1966.
D36 is a date code for when the tractor was finished, with the year last; April 3, 1966.
This fits the serial number for a tractor for the domestic market.

Download the documents and look for more numbers at the locations they show you.
The early (at least Basildon) 1000-series tractors did not follow the structure that the Oaktree site shows, as you can see in the documents. The most important numbers, the model code, was not stamped on the tractor and a tag or decal under the hood came during the later production. I think they did not see a reason to that, because they only made one type. For 3000 that is an All Purpose Agricultural with 8-speed transmission and Live PTO. Is that correct for your tractor?

It should have a diesel engine, if that has a CAV rotary pump (and that is the original pump) the tractor is not from 1966.

Apart from manuals for your tractor, you will find a handy Parts List in the Manuals section:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-3000-parts-list.495/


----------



## Cavell491 (May 24, 2020)

Thank you for the quick responses 
The tractor is a 3 cylinder diesel with a Simms pump 
It have an aftermarket power steering 
The problem that I have with the steering power is not with the power steering (the pump works as it should)is something inside the steering shaft 
The steering wheel came up 3-4 inches and I have a couple of pretty good size leaks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If the steering wheel comes up 3-4 inches, you have an upper bearing failure inside the box.


----------



## Cavell491 (May 24, 2020)

I’m wondering if will be easier to replace the whole steering column instead of taking the tractor to the shop to be fix
I can get a steering assembly for about $400-$500
How involve is to replace the bearings?


----------



## Cavell491 (May 24, 2020)

The serial is 6C16C not 6C166


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

6C16C is the mfg date code: March 16, 1966. Night shift.

I presume the steering box is an aftermarket hydrostatic power steering unit? You will have to contact the manufacturer if possible.

Alternatively, try contacting Jackson Power Steering with your questions. Owner Roland Jackson. He custom builds hydrostatic steering systems for tractors (many years experience). Not expensive.

http://jacksonpowersteering.com/


----------



## Cavell491 (May 24, 2020)

Thank you BigT I’ll try to call next week


----------



## Cavell491 (May 24, 2020)

Thank you all for your help 
I’ll post any updates I have


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

BigT said:


> 6C16C is the mfg date code: March 16, 1966. Night shift.
> 
> I presume the steering box is an aftermarket hydrostatic power steering unit? You will have to contact the manufacturer if possible.
> 
> ...


Big T,
Most likely it's one of those Turkish built units.
Works just like the early 4000 side arm ps unit with the cylinder and control valve on the left drag link. Supposed to work fairly decent.
Cavell491, it's your money to spend as you please but you can put new bearings in your original steering box for about $60? plus labor or spend $5-600 plus the same amount of labor to install a new steering box.
Guess which way I would go...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Cavell491, the problem is that we don't know what PS system you have. Could you post some pictures? Ultradog is the guru of Ford power steering systems, and he will recognize it, if it is a Ford or Turkish system.

I like Hacke's thought that it is a common Ford 3000 tractor for domestic consumption: "Ford 3000 that is an All Purpose Agricultural with 8-speed transmission and Live PTO. Is that correct for your tractor?"


----------



## Cavell491 (May 24, 2020)

Yes is a 3000 8 speed diesel with live pro I’ll definitely ty to change the bearings thank you BigT
This are pictures of my steering unit
It does have just one arm on the left side
This are some pictures of the unit 
Another issue I have is that the steering wheel locks when I turn 
I have to play it back and forward to get it to move 
Let me know if this pictures are ok or I should take different ones 
thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your pix do not show it, but there is a functioning steering gearbox is below? Hopefully Ultradog has seen this before.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

It looks to me like someone grafted a hydrostatic motor onto your tractor. I can't tell if the steering box is still there or not. Would need more and better photos. It is not OEM though. Can see that much.


----------



## Steve Huff (Apr 12, 2018)

Cavell491 said:


> Hello I bought a Ford 3000 and need to make some repairs
> The steering box seems to be damage
> I got what I think is the serial number of the tractor could somebody help me decipher them
> The numbers are
> ...


Open website below. It should give you the information you are looking for. It looks like it's a 1967.








http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000.html


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Steve Huff said:


> Open website below. It should give you the information you are looking for. It looks like it's a 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
Welcome to the forum.
His Ford is a Basildon built tractor. 
Basildon and Antwerp tractors used a different system to ID them than Romeo.


----------

